# Druckregulierung über Steuerung oder direkt von der Pumpe?



## Cloud01 (28 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen

was würded ihr vorschlagen, die Regulierung des Druck (Heizkreis) bei der Pumpe Fix einzustellen oder dies über einen Analogwert von der Steuerung aus zu machen?
Anzufügen ist vielleicht  noch da ich nur einen Temperaturwert im  Vorlauf habe und keinen im Rücklauf, sprich ich habe keine Temperaturdifferenz.


----------



## GLT (28 September 2021)

Wenn keine Schlechtpunktregelung erforderlich ist, kann das die Pumpe durchaus selber.


----------



## Timbo (4 Oktober 2021)

Welchen Druck möchtest du denn regeln?


----------

